# Lightroom film look presets



## Frage (May 20, 2013)

Hi everybody!

I would like to have some Film look presets for LR 4 and I do not want to spend any money for it. I am a 600d/t3i user in case it were relevant.
Do you have some recomendation?

Greetings.


----------



## vscd (May 20, 2013)

Maybe a good starting point could be http://x-equals.com/blog/category/lightroom/presets/page/3/. They even sell some packs, but I guess you'll find a lot of free presets in the Net.

Greetings.


----------



## DFM (May 20, 2013)

There are some in the free collections from OnOne - http://www.ononesoftware.com/products/lightroom-presets/


----------



## Frage (May 20, 2013)

Thank you all.
I will give it a try.

Is there something out there like the VSCO film presets, thats more like what I want.

Greetings


----------



## VitorMachado (May 21, 2013)

Frage said:


> Thank you all.
> I will give it a try.
> 
> Is there something out there like the VSCO film presets, thats more like what I want.
> ...



You probably won't find something as good as VSCO for free. Something at that value & quality probably isn't free anywhere on the web. You could always find your way "around" these things, but I wouldn't suggest it of course. Just buy the film set instead. Start with pack 1 (there are three), and go from there. These presets do wonders and I'm sure your $120 will be very worth it. You want expensive pictures, you'll have to pay the price.


----------



## bycostello (May 22, 2013)

best making your own..


----------



## Frage (May 24, 2013)

bycostello said:


> best making your own..



I have to learn how.... But I will for sure.

Thank you all and thanks to TPB


----------

